# Horus Herasy Starter Set



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Please let it be iron hands vs emperor's children 

remember that these are rumors.

via Tim from the Faeit 212 inbox. 
Forgeworld will release next Year a "Horus Heresy Starter Bundle" with Models, Rules & 
Accessories.

http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/the-horus-heresy-starter-set.html


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Forgeworld do bundles as is. The main rules are 40k, what would be in these?

I'm taking this with a massive mountain of salt


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I‘d certainly buy one.


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

Why would forge world make a starter set? 
Forgeworld makes exclusive high price miniatures to serious collectors and hobbyists. 
Starter sets are aimed to bring beginners and kids into the hobby.
It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

A high priced (though discounted from normal model prices) boxed set to bring people into Forgworld. Makes as much sense as not. Especially if the models in it aren't unique. In that case it has minimal overheads and could get a *lot* more people into forgeworld and hence spending real money. Possibly.


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

Sounds very interesting. I would speculate that they would have produced this along with the first Horus Heresy book a while before now if it was just about getting more people into Forgeworld. I can't see them producing it now unless:

1) They wanted to see whether the Horus Heresy would be popular first.
2) This has something to do with the rumoured merger of GW, Forgeworld and Black Library all into one entity with the new website launch next year.

Personally rather skeptical about this one, although I would love to see it happen and I would be right in there as soon as it was released.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Unless there was value for money similar to the Dark Vengeance set I wouldn't be bothered with a HH box. If it was cheap enough that you could split two boxes with a mate and double up on your given army, it'd be a goer.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Surely a Heresy starter set would just be Erebus and Horus minis..?


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm expecting my shipment of salt in the next few weeks. Won't be taking this seriously until that gets here!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Id Buy one. Ive been interested in possibly branching into HH and this would be a good way to do it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I would love this to happen I really would, it would sell like hot cakes although aren't starter kits usually snap fit? FW would have to go down their own route with this and do a variation on it or it would be just a discount bundle. Both of which I can live with it.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I would be intrigued about this set, but probably wouldn't buy it. I would love to see the rules they intend to release with it though! if they really are making a new version of 40k based on the Horus Heresy, that sounds interesting.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I call highjinx.....



Svartmetall said:


> Surely a Heresy starter set would just be Erebus and Horus minis..?


Pretty much! :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Considering the popularity of the models and the books, this would be an extremely good idea


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Considering the popularity of the models and the books, this would be an extremely good idea


It would be a great idea, but a huge change for forgeworld imo,
too good to be true so i'll take this with a pinch of salt lake; when salt isn't enough


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> It would be a great idea, but a huge change for forgeworld imo,
> too good to be true so i'll take this with a pinch of salt lake; when salt isn't enough


True enough, but forgeworld suffers from in accessibility, a starter set would really help with that, but then again I think it about time FW started moving alot of its catalogue to plastic


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> It would be a great idea, but a huge change for forgeworld imo,
> too good to be true so i'll take this with a pinch of salt lake; when salt isn't enough


But there are a ton of changes rumored next year, with the FW and GW site merge and FW taking over the Finecast side of things while they try to move everything to Plastic. A Horus Heresy starter pack isn't out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd pick it up if it wasn't too much, and included models I'd like to get. Certainly interested in this.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Geist said:


> and FW taking over the Finecast side of things while they try to move everything to Plastic


I haven't seen anything of substance yet about FW taking over finecast, as of yet anyway



Geist said:


> A Horus Heresy starter pack isn't out of the realm of possibility.


i'm not saying it's beyond the realms of possibility, just that it sounds a little too good to be true, like 'nids in December


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Like so many things, a HH starter box would find me all over it like a rash!


----------

